# Van Helsing (2004)



## Highlander II (May 10, 2004)

*Van Helsing - 2004*

from http://www.vanhelsingmovie.com:



> *Gabriel van Helsing is a man cursed with a past he cannot recall and driven by a mission he cannot deny. Charged by a secret organization to seek out and defeat evil the world over, his efforts rid the world of nightmarish creatures have been rewarded with a title that follows him -- murderer...*





_Van Helsing_ opened on Friday - 7 May - 


saw it yesterday w/ sis --- it was really good! Liked it a lot. I like vampire / monster movies...


----------



## ray gower (May 11, 2004)

I was looking forward to this, the trailers have looked good, but there are a lot of comments that it doesn't match what the trailers are offering (Well there's new isn'it).

The critics are claiming lack of plot, merely an updating of excerpts from Hammer and a few others. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3686705.stm

Think I might well wait for the video. 

But it is certainly doing well. The Box Office takings for the weekend have hit Â£60million ($107million).


----------



## Highlander II (May 11, 2004)

Well, to offer a tiny piece of advice -- 

if you go to the theatre to see this movie - leave behind EVERYTHING you know, or think you know, about vampire, werewolf, Frankenstein and other monster lore. Because, if you don't, you'll be really disappointed that they don't 'do things' the way you think they should. It's not Joss Whedon's world, it's not Bram Stoker's world - it's a different world with different mythology about vampires and werewolves and such. A lot of the basics are there - stakes, holy water, silver bullets, etc - but there's other stuff too (which might be rehash, but since I don't know everything about everything scifi/vampire/monster, it didn't seem rehash to me - this is where critics get really annoying - they've been working on stuff for so long, they know all the 'what came before' and do lots of comparisons, so I never listen to critics). 

I went to see a movie - didn't bring Joss Whedon, or even Spike along... left 'em all behind - I just wanted to watch Hugh Jackman kick some ass -- that's what he did. 

I liked the movie, I liked what they were doing with it - and there was a plot - of sorts. It wasn't intricate and detailed like a novel, or series of novels would be. It was simple - 



Spoiler



Go kill Dracula


 <-- covered in case someone really doesn't wanna know.

Then there was some 'back plot' - like build up for something more - which, if I've read right, there is more -they're planning a second movie. 

Back plot -


Spoiler



Van Helsing works for the Catholic church and is charged with 'destroying evil' - he wanders the world getting rid of 'soulless'/evil creatures. And he has no memory of his past - or, of his distant past, he remembers the recent past - like since he's been out killing evil, but nothing before that. So, his sub-mission is looking for his past or solve whatever big problem he's got to solve to get his memory back.



There's more to the story than just Van Helsing fighting monsters, but mostly - it's just kind of an action movie - kill the monsters. It's really not that different from Indiana Jones - go rescue the girl, retrieve the holy relic, whatever and fight the baddies in the way as you go... 

Or - that's my take on it anyway.

Bottom line - I liked it. The movie did what it was supposed to do - entertained me. I'm satisfied.


----------



## ray gower (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *if you go to the theatre to see this movie - leave behind EVERYTHING you know, or think you know, about vampire, werewolf, Frankenstein and other monster lore. Because, if you don't, you'll be really disappointed that they don't 'do things' the way you think they should. It's not Joss Whedon's world, it's not Bram Stoker's world - it's a different world with different mythology about vampires and werewolves and such.  *


I think here lies the crux. 

The film has been heavily pushed as the definitive story of Van Helsing. It may well be that one must forget everything one ever knew about Dracula to get the best from the film, but the ads are saying one shouldn't!

If one enters the theatre expecting to see a genuine vampire flick and finds all one gets is a set of re-enacted Hammer set pieces without the bite, then one is going to leave just a tad disappointed.

Still, you enjoyed it and that is all that matters


----------



## Highlander II (May 11, 2004)

Another thing to note - it's not the Van Helsing from Bram Stoker's _Dracula_ - not exactly - he has a different first name - and he's a bit younger and he's got a little more to do than Stoker's.

I think I probably had an advantage b/c I read a few articles / interviews about Hugh Jackman and such for the movie before I went to see it. No spoilers in the articles, just generic questions and some 'clarification' answers -- 

Mostly - I just went to see Hugh Jackman (think I mentioned this... ) -- 

I'm gonna see it again this weekend w/ the friend I was supposed to go with this past weekend - and I'll let you know if I find any major things that bug me...


----------



## ray gower (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *Mostly - I just went to see Hugh Jackman (think I mentioned this... ) -- *


This you did. 
Unfortunately Ms Beckinsale, pretty as she most certainly is, does not possess quite the same level of ooh-arr way-hey


----------



## Highlander II (May 13, 2004)

The movie really is good.

And, there's also an animated piece - I think it's about an hour long - that is something of a 'prequel' to the film itself. The animated 'episode' is "Van Helsing: The London Assignment" - it's quite good also.

Am I gonna talk you into going to see it if you don't want to? Probably not - I just really liked it - and had fun watching it - Hugh Jackman aside - there's a lot going on and it's a fun movie.

Better than Pirates of the Carribean.... if that helps.


----------



## Highlander II (May 14, 2004)

Was peeking around at http://www.jackmanslanding.com and found this:

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=vanhelsing_fan&item=7105

That's the one that's a tad on the expensive side -- it's an 18" figure and runs at $250.00US -- just a bit much...


The 12" figure is sold out - in both the special edition and the regular edition -- that's 5500 pieces sold -- that's a whole heapin' heck of a lot of Van Helsing figures ---


----------



## Highlander II (May 17, 2004)

Think I picked up on another piece of the film that ppl aren't liking - the ending -- (gonna cover this)



Spoiler



Kate Beckinsale's character dies - at the hands of Van Helsing - at the end - it's not a 'happily ever after' tale of 'the guy gets the girl in the end' - it's not supposed to be. I don't think Van Helsing is supposed to get everything in the end. He's been branded a murderer, how is he supposed to be 'happy' with a title like that hanging over his head? Personally, I'm not big on 'happily ever after' - if I wanted every movie to end like a fairy tale, I'd watch Disney. I like internal conflict and things that don't always go the 'hero's' way - otherwise - BORING.




I've read some comments where ppl didn't like the ending - not sure which part of the 'end' they didn't like - the end of the fight, or the end of the movie -- 


I will say - some of the 'things' the characters were doing - Princess Anna, specifically, were more akin to a vampire slayer than to an average person - she had some 'jump off the roof, slide down a tree' stunt sequences that were very 'yeah right' - but, other than a few of those - the stunts were well done and it was fun...


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2004)

You've almost convinced me to see this. It's now the top box office film in Britain last weekend.


----------



## Highlander II (May 19, 2004)

Well, between this and the Dresden Files (which I still think you should read) I'm doing pretty well! 


The box office numbers for it dropped here from last weekend, but it's still doing okay. (Better than "New York Minute" - bwahahahahaha!) -- and I think it opened better than "Troy" did - and "Troy" has Brad [I'm too pretty for the screen] Pitt in it --- (don't like BP - urgh) ---


----------



## little smaug (May 21, 2004)

This film has 3 things going for it - Hugh Jackman, some pretty cool special effects, and Hugh Jackman without a shirt on. 

Other than that, I thought the film was kind of a let down. 

The entire mythology of vampires was basically re-written just to fit the storyline. I appreciate that the mythology has been adapted through the years. But a vampire not dying from being set on fire? 

The supporting cast were lacking - Dracula wasn't sinister enough, Carl was just annoying, and Anna was pumping out enough girl power to make you gag. You think the writers had been watching a little too much Buffy? Cos someone should tell them that normal people cannot do those kind of moves!  I know it's mean, but I'm actually glad she died. If her and Van Helsing had got together at the end, there may have been vomit issues. :dead: 

And the history between Van Helsing and Dracula was not only very confusing, but also cheesy. I mean, this guy being sent by God to fight the ultimate evil? Boring! :disgust:

So all in all, not very impressed. Sorry H2, but definately not as good as Pirates of the Carribean!


----------



## Highlander II (May 21, 2004)

The only vampire in the movie who didn't die from being set on fire was Dracula. Even in Buffy he was was 'stronger' than most of the other vampires. His brides died from stakes, fire, etc... 

The altering of the vampire mythology is always hard to work with - and Sommers didn't only alter vampire mythology; he altered the whole story behind Dr. Frankenstein and his monster - moved the whole thing to Romania - (it's in the novelization - it's kind of annoying). Vampire mythology can be altered a bit - it has been anyway - sunlight, in the old stories, did not kill vampires - that was added later. 

What kind of bugs me is the bit at the end -- 



Spoiler



When Wolf-Helsing stands up and Anna's dead - er - it's really hard to tell how, exactly, she died.



Actually - that part is buggin' lots of ppl...

I liked this better than PotC b/c - well, Hugh Jackman, for one, and I like the vampire stuff - vampire movies are kind of my thing - well, to a degree...


----------



## little smaug (May 21, 2004)

I guess you're right about Dracula. 


Spoiler



But if they were just gonna have the 1 way of killing him, they should have come up with something better than the werewolf thing (that's what I meant about re-writing mythology to fit the storyline).



The Frankenstein thing did slightly bug me, as it was supposed to have happened in London. But then I got thinking - Frankenstein must have been set in Transylvania since Mary Shelley's original story, or at least somewhere similar, or Igor wouldn't have been added to the mix. And then I'm thinking, where did Igor come from? In most Frankenstein films, cartoons, etc there is always Igor limping around in the background muttering "Yes master". And there is always a castle. Neither of which you are likely to find in the middle of London. So have _all_ the adaptions of Frankenstein been set in Transylvania? (btw, I'm sure I had a point in there somewhere. Feel free to ignore the babble.)

As for the ending...


Spoiler



I didn't particularly notice it at the time, but you're right. Shouldn't she have had her throat ripped out or something? Even if she just had her neck broken by having a large wolf land on top of her, you'd still expect there to be some blood.
I guess if you really want an explanation - Werewolf jumps at Anna. She sticks him with needle. This restores his human mind, hence no swiping claws/teeth. But he cannot stop himself in mid-lunge. He lands on top of Anna, breaking her neck.
*shrug* I didn't say it was a _plausible_ explanation. 



I'm not saying it was a _bad_ film. I guess it's better if you don't pay much attention to the plot or the details, and just sit back and enjoy the action.


----------



## Highlander II (May 21, 2004)

_Frankenstein_ doesn't take place in London - it takes place in Switzerland. And there is no Igor. Mary Shelley had no such hump-backed character. (Read the book - loved it too, btw) Victor Frankenstein is a doctor and decides to try to 'create life' - that's the only part they ever get right. The monster's name isn't "Frankenstein" - that's the doctor's name. The monster never had a name, as best I can recall.


As for vampire mythology:


Spoiler



Stephen Sommers made that werewolf / vampire change so all the characters could fit together. There should have been more backstory to it, rather than a lump of exposition by Carl just before the big battle - then, I think, it would have been much more interesting - but all we got was info-dump. The idea, itself, is appealing, just not the way it was done.


----------



## ray gower (May 22, 2004)

Originally Igor came from the book House of Wax by Charles Belden (1933). Igor was assistant to Professor Jarrod, who used human bodies covered in wax to fill his wax works museum. The 1953 film with Vincent Price as the Professor and Charles Bronson as Igor is about the best rendition of this.

It was Hammer Films that transposed Frankenstein to the Bavarian Alps and actually it makes more sense. Frankenstein needed large amounts of electricity to get his monstor moving and they have much better ligtning in the Alps than we do in the UK 

As to who put them together, that accolade appears to belong to a film called Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Monster (1966). 

Of course if you really want to try mixing all the various legends up, you could always try Carry on Screaming (also 1966), which puts together Dracula, Frankenstein and House of Wax into one film that has been rated as one of the top 50 best horror films. Not bad for a camp comedy farce, that introduced the corny phrase 'Frying Tonight', as yet another body is dipped into boiling wax, into the English language.


----------



## Highlander II (May 22, 2004)

_Frankenstein_ wasn't transposed to the Alps - Mary Shelley wrote the story to take place in Switzerland - or someplace there - it was never set in London. Victor might have schooled in London, but from what I recall, he was in Strausborg or something. (It's been a while since I've read it, but it doesn't take place in London, never did.) -- 


The addition of Igor has always bugged me - he's just weird... not necessarily a bad character - just over-used - or, used to often.


Now - gonna go find that date that says when this hits on DVD -- I think I read September - but gonna double check --- it's all about Hugh Jackman....


----------



## little smaug (May 22, 2004)

I have read the book, I liked it, just got a bit confused about where it was set. And I never said that Igor was in the book (I told you there was a lot of babble to figure out ). I was just pointing out that Igor only really fits in if the story is set somewhere like Transylvania, meaning Frankenstein has been set in Transylvania before, so it's not just Sommers that places it there.

Anyway... lets talk about shirtless Hugh Jackman some more. *drool*


----------



## Highlander II (May 23, 2004)

lol -- I wasn't arguing with you --- I just have an issue w/ inconsistency -- 


and - shirtless; loincloth-wearing Hugh -- that's what you should go to the movie for...  

Well, that and ToJo Blades! 

*thinking about changing out my avatar --  got a cool tojo blade one that someone made me - 'cept it's kinda small --- but anyway --- 

weapons!! He had some wicked cool weapons on him --


----------



## little smaug (May 23, 2004)

Are tojo blades the spinning disks? They were cool. Also liked the crossbow.


----------



## Highlander II (May 24, 2004)

Yeah - the Tojo blades are the 'hand held buzz saw' looking things - they are wicked cool! 

That gatling gun crossbow was pretty sweet too!

This movie does have that --- wicked weapons! 

See - if Buffy had had Carl as her own personal weapons creator guy - she might have fared better and not gotten stabbed in the gut in the finale...


----------



## Falcon Horus (May 27, 2004)

I think Van Helsing was great entertainment and in my case all about Kate Beckinsale. 



Spoiler



Anna dies!! 



The music is wonderful too although it resembles a lot with the soundtrack of The Mummy Returns (Stephen Sommers likes working with Alan Silvestri, I think).

I might go see it again...when I'm in need of some entertainment now that my exams are bugging me.

Greetz


----------



## ray gower (Jun 3, 2004)

Well I went to see it this afternoon. 

I tried to leave all my preconceptions behind as well, as recommended by HII. Just as well, Richard Roxburgh as Dracula is no Christopher Lee. But it is not a good film and too noisey to sleep through.

By and large the CGI was about the level of Final Fantasy i.e. good for a cartoon. The story started at the level of ridiculous and it slid down the pole from there, to be honest if the story had come with Tom, Jerry and Spike in place of Van Helsing and co. it would have been better. At least we would know we were meant to giggle and not just at Frankenstein's monster shutting his hinged skull in embarassment, or at the cute little Vampires.

Van Helsing himself brought a large dollop of James Bond and Tomb Raider to the plot, helped by his sidekick Friar Carl. But in this role League of Extraordinary Gentlemen does it a lot better, they hold their tongues firmly in their cheeks.

Then there was Helsing's christian name. It was being firmly set up to prove he was Gabriel, God's right hand angel, with Helsing muttering about remembering Roman invasions in 75 AD. Then he turns out to be Dracula's brother a mere 400 years earlier. Which confusion simply highlights the films problem. It was confused.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 4, 2004)

Weird - b/c I was bored to tears watching _LXG_ --


oh - and if you thought it was obvious that VH is supposed to be a fallen angel just from stuff in the movie - you should read the novelization -- there's a direct line from Dracula in the book that says 'How do you think you got those triangular scars on your back.' - well - duh --- that would have been a bit TOO easy if they'd left that in...

They could have done this movie a whole lot better - but, eh - it's just supposed to be fun - 

LXG bored me - b/c it was almost completely lacking in action - nothing happened - they got on a boat and went somewhere and that was pretty much it - and it took too long - 

VH was pretty fast-paced in comparison... plus - Hugh Jackman...  (you knew I was gonna say that)

no, not nearly the best movie ever, but about what one would expect from Stephen Sommers...


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 14, 2004)

saw this again on Friday - what? it only cost me a $1.00 -- why not? -- anyway - I still like the movie, but one of the things about it that bothered me was the scene changes - 

They're too abrupt - they just fade to black, then snap back in on the next scene - not a lot of thought was given to how to shift from one scene to the next - really apparent after watching _Highlander_ again, where the director there took considerable time making sure the scene transistions made sense - partly b/c they were 'flashback' sequences, but also b/c it's just more asthetically appealing. That's one aspect of _VH_ that could use some work - the fade-out/snap in approach works better on TV where there are commercial breaks, and since most motion pictures aren't designed to be seen on TV - there shouldn't be the fade-out thing... 

Think that's kind of the only thing that really bugged me - this time, anyway ---


----------



## Falcon Horus (Jun 14, 2004)

Uhm....how many more times will you go see it?

I might go see it again on friday, or not, depends on how I feel as my exams are ending that day.

Greetz


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 14, 2004)

*shrug* depends on how many more times I just can't stand to sit at home anymore... 

the main reason I went on Friday - was b/c I was home from work b/c my shoulders and neck were acting up - muscle strain - and sitting in a chair was doable - and didn't wanna be at home anymore - so, went to the movies - and since it was only $1.00 - didn't figure it was a bad plan... plus - nothing else good playing anyway ---- not for $1.00 (didn't have enough for the regular, first-run theatre)...


and hey - what better way to relax after a day of exams than to go watch Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsdale kickin' some monster butt??


----------



## Falcon Horus (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes idd!!

You're absolutely right!

Greetz


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay -so, yeah - I've seen it again - so, now, it's time for my post-film recap -- 


Editing goofs:


*Kate's arms - in the scene where she's talking to VH in the Castle Valerious - before they go to look for her brother - her hands are on her hips, then the camera switches to look over her shoulder and her arms are down - but no time has really passed.

*Dracula's finger - when he and VH first face off, he has 4 fingers and a thumb on his right hand, but later, when he yells at VH about returning his ring, he holds up his hand and he only has 3 fingers and a thumb on his right hand.

*Werewolves and daylight - the movie kind of makes a big deal about the 'power of the moon' - as in, the moon must be visible for the werewolf to be 'out' (unless that's a pre-first-full-moon thing, which, if so, they didn't explain that very well); however, at the beginning of the movie, when we first meet the werewolf (the one that attacks Velkan), it's daytime. Er - thought werewolves were only wolfie when the moon was up... goofed.

*Weather - oh, the weather in this film is wonky - rain-snow-rain-snow-sun-clouds-rain-snow. All in like one day even. Very inconsistent weather. Yeah, I know, it can change from rain to snow on a whim, but are there really a lot of T-storms in the winter? in the Carpathians in winter? (never been to Eastern Europe, so, don't know) -- 


Was there something else?  I'm sure there are more - 



Stuff I like:

* Tojo blades!! <-- fave weapon ever!
* VH's hat!
* That kick@$$ crossbow!
* Carl - he's so much fun!
* The scene at the masquerade ball when VH swings across the floor on the trapeeze, releases his hold and falls to the tightrope, slicing through one end with the Tojo blade to swing nearer the floor and grab Anna, then back up to the balcony!

there's more - but gotta run back to work now --


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 22, 2004)

hey guys, sorry i just now got here....
i really liked this movie.  it was a lot of fun.  i think the thing that stopped it from becoming a great movie though was the storyline became much too elaborate and overpowered the characters themselves.  the writer concentrated so much on trying to have a cool, extravagant storyline that the character development suffered.  also, if they weren't spending so much time concentrating on 'bring dracula's children to life', and grand location changes, they might have been able to spend budget money on making some of the special effects better.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 25, 2004)

I agree - the 'character stories' were lacking - dunno if they did that to leave it open for a sequel, or if they just didn't 'think' along those lines - just went for the story. Which is okay, but then the audience kind of 'loses' the characters - they don't follow their motivations - thus leading to weird, exposition-y lines like 'my job is to fight evil' - well, if we knew more about Van Helsing, he wouldn't have to *say* that to Anna just so the audience understands his 'job' --- 

Although, I like the way Hugh *says* his lines - but I almost always like the way he says his lines...


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 10, 2004)

i would listen to that man read the phone book  

it just seemed to me that the story didn't need to be quite so complex and far fetched.  it could have been much simpler and been much better.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 10, 2004)

something else that I was thinking about - 

Anna - I'm not sure I understand what they were trying to do w/ her character. If they were going for 'strong female' - they overshot and landed on 'stubborn b*tch' - which isn't necessarily bad, but it mostly just made for someone for Van Helsing to argue with and almost have to 'tie down' - well, actually tie down - he blew that powder in her face so she wouldn't go gallopping off after her brother. She's quite a bit like the daughter in _Beowulf_ (the one w/ Christopher Lambert) - just a headstrong, almost-brat. Gonna do things her way no matter what - but w/ a bad attitude about it. If they'd shot for a little more 'Buffy' and a bit less 'Cordelia', they might have done better. (I know, weird reference, but hopefully it makes the point)

**side note: I wonder if her weird attitude had anything to do with her rather weak reasoning for hunting Dracula -- the whole thing about the family not going to heaven if they don't get rid of Dracula. I mean, can we say 'plot device'? Why else was this in the movie except to have a reason for Van Helsing - as a Knight of the Holy Order - to go help Anna?


Velkan - he didn't really have much time to develop, but from what we saw - he'll defend his sister - or any part of his family - to his death; and beyond. He was still trying to save her when Van Helsing killed him.


Dracula - kudos to Roxborough for what he did with this - there's so much about Dracula already - you either have to go with 'eh, there's like 400 guys named Dracula' or you have to play the part just different enough to be intriguing. Aside from some weird CGI stuff, I liked Dracula in the movie. His storyline was a bit awkward - it was all over the place. He had his brides and the Frankenstein thing, but he had this mysterious past thing with Van Helsing, but he's also connected to the Valerious family, PLUS he has a werewolf cure -- I think he was TOO connected to the story. I mean, I understand pulling all the plot pieces together into one major theme, but this was almost forced together with bad timing. Everything centered on Dracula - which, okay, but wouldn't it have been more interesting if someone else had the anti-werewolf serum and 

spoiler for the end of the movie


Spoiler



Dracula was trying to get it b/c he knew he could use it against the werewolf that was strong enough to kill him??



I don't know - it's a fun ride - but keeping up with the plot - unless you've seen it more than once - is a bit tough.

But, hey - Hugh Jackman - what more could you want?


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 14, 2004)

posting again b/c I just read through the whole thread - and it's really funny how you can see a movie one time and think one thing, see it 3 more times and think something else...

after the first viewing - my thoughts on the plot were that it was simple; after 3 more, new thoughts - plot was complicated - not overly so, but a bit more complex than necessary - and too centrally focused... 


*shrug* still gonna buy the DVD ---


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 30, 2004)

Okay - I just have to link this --

Whether you love this movie, like this movie or hate this movie - this is just too freakin' funny to pass up...

Van Helsing in 15 Minutes -- Cleolinda does this in her LJ community - there are a number of other films she's done too - but this cracked me up.

***WARNING*** This puppy holds a rating of "R" for language and it is chock full of movie-spoilers (obviously, but I'm sayin' it anyway). Oh, and don't try to drink or eat anything while reading it - whatever it is will be all over your keyboard and monitor in record time!


----------



## Falcon Horus (Sep 30, 2004)

This was totally insane, really great of you to post the link here, Highlander!! I had tears in my eyes and I'll never look at Van Helsing the same way as I did.

Greetz


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Falcon Horus _
> *This was totally insane, really great of you to post the link here, Highlander!! I had tears in my eyes and I'll never look at Van Helsing the same way as I did.
> 
> Greetz  *





Glad ya liked!

I loved the movie - but thought this was just bloody hilarious! 

VH: "Thought we covered this. Bunch. Of. Pixels."

hehehe -- and that's just one of the really good lines she came up with -- 


I'm almost thinking the parody is better if you actually LIKED the movie -- b/c if you like it, you see the flaws, know they're there and just don't care - so the exploitatio of same is just icing... 

You should read the one for "The Day After Tomorrow" - I haven't see that movie and doubt I will now...


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 14, 2004)

DVD release date -- 19 October 2004 -

which, I've actually known for well over a month - just too depressing to post it that early - bah! 


anyway - it drops on Tuesday --


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 19, 2004)

Quotes:

*Upon entering Transylvania:*

Carl: "Is it always like this?"
VH: "Pretty much."

*VH is hunting the wolfman...*

Top Hat: "The Wolfman hasn't killed you yet."
VH: "Don't worry, he's getting to it. You don't seem to be bothered by him."
Top Hat: "I'm no threat to him. I'm just the one who cleans up after him."


*After Frankie Monster passes out in the cave:*

Anna: "You heard what he said."
VH: "My life, my job... is to vanquish evil... I can sense evil. This thing... man, whatever it is, evil may have created it, may have left it's mark on it, but evil does not rule it. So I cannot kill it."


*When they lock Frankie Monster in the crypt:*

Carl: "I'm sure this is some kind of sin."
VH: "Don't worry, God will forgive us."



That's some - I'll grab more later -


----------



## little smaug (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice quotes H2. This film really did take the mick out of itself, didn't it? 

I've only just got round to reading "Van Helsing in 15 minutes", but that is hilarious - way better than the movie! *ducks and runs* 

Though I have to say, the Harry Potter one is even funnier.


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 19, 2004)

OKay - I can reply now - the server here has stopped being stupid -


Thank you - glad you liked - I have more that I'll scrounge up - which will be easier after I get a version of the R1 DVD that has the *actual* subtitles and not some funky, translated from an Asian language by a non-native English speaker subtitles - like the ones I was attempting to work with last night that, while amusing, were ridiculously wrong.

ie:

Carl: "... shoots errors..." <-- referring to the gas-powered crossbow

the line actually is, of course, "... shoot arrows..." but- anyway - 



The one thing that really bugged me about this movie was the one thing that I don't think Summers REALLY actually did that he said he was trying to do -- 

Explain why Dracula has no reflection.

There's one mention of Dracy's reflection in the middle of the movie - but it doesn't really say *WHY* he doesn't reflect - and that was disappointing -

I can deal with all the other little inconsistencies and quirks - but that thing - that bugged me - why say it if it's not really 'resolved'?

Or is it the fact that Dracula lives in this ice-world / castle the reason he doesn't reflect? B/c, if so, that's super lame - cool CGI effects or not, that's really lame.

Anyway ---  more quotes:

*After Cardinal Jinette tells VH he's going to Transylvania:*

VH: "So, you're sending me into hell?"
Cardinal: "In a manner."




Okay - all I got from memory -- more later -


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 21, 2004)

And I have more quotes -- b/c I have a better copy of the DVD and can HEAR most of the stuff w/o adjusting the volume... 


Cardinal: "You shattered the Rose window." 
Van Helsing: "Well, not to split hairs, but it was Mr. Hyde who did the shattering." 

*gatling gun fire* 
VH: "Why can't I have one of those?" 
Carl: "You've never gone after vampires before, have you?" 


Carl: "Here's something new... glycerine 48." *throws glob onto the floor* 
*BIG BOOM* 
*screams* *Carl apologizing* *VH's left eyebrow goes up* 
Guy: "What in the name of Allah is wrong with you?" 
Carl: "The air around here is thick with envy." 

VH: "...that's why you're coming with me." 
Carl: "The hell be damned that I am." 
VH: "You cursed. Not very well, mind you, but you're a monk, you shouldn't curse at all." 
Carl: "Actually, I'm still just a friar. I can curse all I want. Dammit." 
VH: "The Cardinal has ordered you to keep me alive... for as long as possible." 
Carl: "But I'm not a field man. Van Helsing. I don't want to go to Transylvania." 


Carl: "So what do you remember?" 
VH: "Not now, Carl." 
Carl: "You must remember something." 
VH: "I remember fighting the Romans at Masada." 
Carl: "That was in 73AD." 
VH: "You asked." 

Carl: "Are you always this popular?" 
VH: "Pretty much." *puts on hat* 

Drac: "Igor?" 
Igor: "Yes, Master?" 
Drac: "Why do you torment that thing so?" 
Igor: "It's what I do." 
Drac: "Remember, Igor, do unto others..." 
Igor: "Before they do unto me, Master." 

*****************************

more later -- b/c - yeah, I'll be watching it again - might get some screencaps this time... 

Was gonna do that last night - but got caught up in something else...


----------



## captaincarter (Oct 27, 2004)

I know thatthis sounds corny but, I beleve Van Helsing might be the greatest movie ever, I can watch it over and over again without getting bored.

Of Coarse it isn't as good as Lord of th Rings


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 27, 2004)

heeeheee --

*is wondering how VH can be the best movie ever if you say it's not as good at LOTR*




Haven't seen LOTR - not really intending to, actually --

However, I *have* watched VH more than a dozen times - still not bored yet -- 

probably never will be - it's just one of those movies you can watch over and over-- there's always something happening - and there's no kooky love story to get lost in... which is great! I hate it when they put kooky love stories in the middle of big action flicks - I mean, sure there's the little flirty-ness with Anna and the kissage - but still - nothing as overt as some other films -- 



I'll grab more quotes when I'm online tonight --


----------



## Krystal (Dec 18, 2004)

Finally see Van Helsing, and I have to say that I just love it.  It was great and entertaining. I really enjoy the story and the visuals. It was cool to see the Frankestein story mix with the Dracula one.  And of course, poor Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.  Although I can't shake the feeling that I was seeing Hulk. 

Krystal


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah - I was thinking the same thing w/ the way the graphics were done - but, I like Mr. Hyde... 

And mixing all of the stories together made the movie more interesting. It complicated the plot, instead of having like 3 little stories leading up to a bigger one. 

The only thing I really wanted more of was character development and background.

But - it's a fun flick and I *still* love it! 

*points to shiny new icon!*


----------



## Krystal (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *
> And mixing all of the stories together made the movie more interesting. It complicated the plot, instead of having like 3 little stories leading up to a bigger one.
> *



Yeah, I agree. By the way love your new icon, it rocks.  

Krystal


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krystal _
> *
> 
> Yeah, I agree. By the way love your new icon, it rocks.
> ...






Thanx!

I love Spike, but needed a change of iconnage - 


I don't think I've posted here the link to my VH page with mondo-screencaps --

Van Helsing Stuff

the last link on the VH side is my screencaps


----------



## Krystal (Jan 15, 2005)

Great page, love the violators will be tortured with Tojo blades. 

Krystal


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krystal _
> *Great page, love the violators will be tortured with Tojo blades.
> 
> Krystal  *




and they will be! 

I have Tojo blades...




okay - so they're plastic, but still... I'd have the real ones if I could get 'em!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 17, 2006)

Mostly I'm bumping this thread - but I really do love this movie, as corny and cheesey and full of holes as it was - it's still a great movie! 

I have lots of Van Helsing stuff and have probably over-analyzed the thing until I should be committed, but it's what I do!

How else do you RP a character?  or write fic?  or anything else?  Van Helsing has a lot of backstory potential - and I've devised at least 3 separate ones!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 13, 2008)

Mind if I bump this as well?

I saw the film in the cinema in 2004, and I loved it! I always told myself I'd see it again, but I've never actually got round to finding it. Today, I finally added it to my DVD rental list.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 13, 2008)

Do I mind?  Not at all!  I love this movie!  

I watch this movie when I'm home sick.  Odd that it's kind of a 'comfort' movie. 

And I still RP as Van Helsing.

I own 3 different copies of this film. *g*

Come back to chat after you see it again!


----------

